# First tongue kiss



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Had my first tongue kiss tonight with the woman I've been posting about. I was so freaking nervous, but once we finally got into it... it was amazing.

But, now I'm wrecking my brain because I'm worried about how bad I was at it, I seriously had no idea what I was doing, she knew it was my first time though, and that I was a nervous wreck. I just hope she won't think bad of me because my technique was bad, I'm probably just being paranoid. I mean, you are expected to be bad your first time, right?


----------



## fixme (Jun 28, 2009)

..she likes you and thats all that matters, dont over think it...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

If you kissed a girl, then just be happy about that. Don't over think this. She wanted to show you her affection.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

being bad at it is just a good excuse to practice lots more


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^_^Oh my goodness! Hopefully more to come haha


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome! And I'm sure you're just being paranoid. Don't dwell on it, and have fun getting more practice!


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Nice, does she knows it's your first kiss?


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, she knew. I've told her all about my Social anxiety, lack of social experience, being a virgin etc. I haven't scared her off yet, so I'm happy I can be open with her.

Today I got my second kiss, and it was so awesome, she gave me a couple of pointers on how to kiss before hand, and I was so much better this time, she was happy, and I was high as a kite. I went to work with so much energy and didn't feel nervous at all. She is like a drug. 

She has told me not to get too attached, but she is just everything I want in my life. I know not to ruin it by being too clingy or what ever though. She is my cure for SA, that's for sure.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations! You probably weren't as bad as you thought. A lot of people think they are bad their first time.. glad she was understanding about your SA.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LonelyDuckling said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Had my first tongue kiss tonight with the woman I've been posting about. I was so freaking nervous, but once we finally got into it... it was amazing.
> 
> But, now I'm wrecking my brain because I'm worried about how bad I was at it, I seriously had no idea what I was doing, she knew it was my first time though, and that I was a nervous wreck. I just hope she won't think bad of me because my technique was bad, I'm probably just being paranoid. I mean, you are expected to be bad your first time, right?


Yes.

When this happens to me someday (HINT - I said "when", not "if"), I would be worried about mono. :lol


----------



## atal (Dec 28, 2012)

My man getting it in tonight!


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww, congratulations!  That is the most amazing feeling in the world! Echoing the "don't overthink" sentiment, just enjoy it.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

Awwww haha thats so cute, im happy for you


----------



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

If you were really into it chances are you did fine. Now if you were thinking too much while doing it, that could be a different story. But even then she probably wouldn't notice.

When I was 12 (I think 12) I kissed a girl for the first time in my life. I remember once I had a taste of that I just couldn't get enough. I pretty much became the apartment complex's ***** (for girls) (not many people know that). I started getting a lot of attention. Girls I didn't even know would come up to me and within a few minutes we'd be sitting on a staircase somewhere making out maybe more (I was young, I know). Even then I wondered 'what's going on?' 'Why me?'

Anyway, the last time I really kissed a girl (a real kiss) was when I was about 14-15 (my age 17 'kiss' really doesn't count). Around this time a heightened anxiety started to set in. Unfortunately it runs in the family. It seems when you get to be about mid teens - early twenties is when it comes. The mid teens period is kind of bad, but as soon as you hit about your early twenties it gets really bad. At least that's what I can gather when I look at some of my immediate family (maybe I already typed this in one of my other replies here).

Yeah, it kinda sucks, but I haven't really had any 'fun' for a while now. I'd like to enjoy that part of life again. I'd like to find a way to get back to that. Like when I was young and care free. But the truth is I'm not worrying too much about it. As in somehow I've come to a point where I don't let it define me. That's not to say I don't sometimes feel differently.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Haa I remember you! I had subscribed to your other thread (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/asked-my-first-girl-out-225925) 

Dude, congratulations! 
You're really making progress, you're an example to all of us.

I wish that everything works out for you and that girl. Oh, and nvm that kiss, if she does like you, she won't stop because you couldn't kiss properly


----------



## Mayonesa (Jan 20, 2013)

LonelyDuckling said:


> She has told me not to get too attached, but she is just everything I want in my life. I know not to ruin it by being too clingy or what ever though. She is my cure for SA, that's for sure.


First off, congratz on your success. And don't end each date wondering if you did something "wrong". Just go with it. If you mess up, who cares? If she cares that you messed up due to inexperience then she's ridiculous. But it sounds like she's not that way. 
Also, I just wanted to say that the "clingy" thing can be a huge turn off. You say that you know how to not be too clingy...yet then you say that she is everything you want in your life and she is your cure for SA. That's pretty high expectations of another human being. Which may make her feel uncomfortable and maybe even freaked out. Take things slow and if it turns out she's the right one then great! But, like she said, don't get too attached. Things happen, people change, events occur, and then disappointment comes along. You should never place your sole hope on becoming a better person (or getting rid of SA) on another individual. YOU are your cure for SA!


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

I would never actually tell her those things, I would never flat out say to her that I need her not to be miserable. I don't want to pressure her into anything, I only want to go at the pace that she wants, and will take this relationship as far as she wants, regardless of how happy it would make me to go all the way. Only things that I say to her, is that I like her, and that I'd be prepared to put the work into a relationship.

You make a good point though, because It's something I have to manage, it's something I have to fight. When you've gone 23 years without much love in your life, it can be a struggle to not try to rush things.

I don't think I'm going to be mr happy-happy just with a relationship, there are a lot of things that I have to do, such as getting the motivation to finish my Tafe course, keep on losing weight to gain more confidence, etc, it's just hard not to focus on her 24/7.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

You told her all that and she stays. Lucky guy.


----------

